# Call of Duty: BlackOps 3 Coming Soon



## Foxi4 (Apr 10, 2015)

​
​​
​Activision just published a teaser that leaves little to the imagination - Black Ops 3 is coming soon. So far very little is known about the game, but according to the teaser, more information should be released on the 26th this month.​​ *Source* _(Engadget)_​


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 10, 2015)

Another Call of Duty already? Well there are kids who like those games...


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 10, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Another Call of Duty already? Well there are kids who like those games...


There's several studios working on the games in three-year cycles. Advanced Warfare was made by Sledgehammer, Black Ops 3 is from Treyarch.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 10, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> There's several studios working on the games in three-year cycles. Advanced Warfare was made by Sledgehammer, Black Ops 3 is from Treyarch.


 
Yeah I knew that 

I just felt it was early.


----------



## Kippykip (Apr 10, 2015)

Here we go again


----------



## Adeka (Apr 10, 2015)

Nobody saw this one coming...(insert sarcasm here)

But

Treyarch>Sledgehammer>Infinity Ward


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 10, 2015)

Kippykip said:


> Here we go again


Doom - December 1993. Doom 2 - September 1994. You were saying?


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 10, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Doom - December 1993. Doom 2 - September 1994. You were saying?


 
Those were (and still are) great games


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 10, 2015)

Truly the Assassin's Creed of FPS games, and that's not something to be proud of.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 10, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Those were (and still are) great games


I'm yet to read one good argument that proves CoD games aren't - most people complain about the community rather than the game proper which is nonsense. CoD games are solid modern shooters, I quite enjoy them myself.


----------



## Adeka (Apr 10, 2015)

Call of duty is just your generic shooter nowadays.

I like how advanced warfare tried to spice things up with the exo suit though.

Black Ops 1 and Advanced warfare are the only two call of duties I really enjoyed (maybe because I love the zombies mode??)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 10, 2015)

so un-original name CHECK
same boring cut and paste gamplay PROBABLE CHECK
same worst online community of all time complete with cheaters DEFINITE CHECK!
game will be full of bugs and glitches YOU BETTER BELIEVE CHECK!!

did i miss anything?


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 10, 2015)

Adeka said:


> Call of duty is just your generic shooter nowadays.
> 
> I like how advanced warfare tried to spice things up with the exo suit though.
> 
> Black Ops 1 and Advanced warfare are the only two call of duties I really enjoyed (maybe because I love the zombies mode??)


AW did spice things up, and not with just the Exo suits. Smart grenades were a nice addition and I really liked the futuristic setting, it's definitely one of the best installments yet. Are the games generic shooters? Maybe, but that's not necessarily a bad thing. In many ways, CoD games became trend setters and they clearly have an audience considering the sales figures. Each to their own is my opinion - I can think of worse games to play.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 10, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm yet to read one good argument that proves CoD games aren't - most people complain about the community rather than the game proper which is nonsense. CoD games are solid modern shooters, I quite enjoy them myself.


 
The games are good quality-wise. I hate online community of this franchise. Angry 10 year old kids and cheaters is what ruins the experience, from my point of view.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 10, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> The games are good quality-wise. I hate online community of this franchise. Angry 10 year old kids and cheaters is what ruins the experience, from my point of view.


Play them with your friends then - that's what I do. If not that then mute voice chat - problem solved. Saying that a game is bad because its community is bad is like saying your steak tastes bad because the waiter was rude - one has nothing to do with the other. Activision can't wave a magic wand and change its community, their job is to release quality games that are liked by their fans and they seem to be doing just that. CoD is a butt of jokes all the time but when someone mentions that Nintendo is doing the same thing with Pokemon everyone is up in arms and offended. If the fans keep buying these games then there must be something they enjoy about them and that's the whole point of video games - entertainment. CoD games are good by the virtue of (usually) meeting the expectations of the fans and that's not an easy thing to do when you release games practically yearly.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 10, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Play them with your friends then - that's what I do. If not that then mute voice chat - problem solved. Saying that a game is bad because its community is bad is like saying your steak tastes bad because the waiter was rude - one has nothing to do with the other, Activision can't wave a magic wand and change its community, their job is to release quality games that are liked by their fans and they seem to be doing just that. CoD is a butt of jokes all the time but when someone mentions that Nintendo is doing the same thing with Pokemon everyone is up in arms and offended. If the fans keep buying these games then there must be something they enjoy about them and that's the whole point of video games - entertainment. CoD games are good by the virtue of (usually) meeting the expectations of the fans and that's not an easy thing to do when you release games practically yearly.


 

He actually didn't say the game was bad, only that the online community was bad because people ruined it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 10, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> He actually didn't say the game was bad, only that the online community was bad because people ruined it.


I was making a general statement.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 10, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Play them with your friends then - that's what I do. If not that then mute voice chat - problem solved. Saying that a game is bad because its community is bad is like saying your steak tastes bad because the waiter was rude - one has nothing to do with the other, Activision can't wave a magic wand and change its community, their job is to release quality games that are liked by their fans and they seem to be doing just that. CoD is a butt of jokes all the time but when someone mentions that Nintendo is doing the same thing with Pokemon everyone is up in arms and offended. If the fans keep buying these games then there must be something they enjoy about them and that's the whole point of video games - entertainment. CoD games are good by the virtue of (usually) meeting the expectations of the fans and that's not an easy thing to do when you release games practically yearly.


 
And that's exactly what I do, I play offline locally with friends in the living room 
Multiplayer is meant to be played this way


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 10, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> And that's exactly what I do, I play offline locally with friends in the living room
> Multiplayer is meant to be played this way


Couch multi 4 lyfe, my man!


----------



## SickPuppy (Apr 10, 2015)

I read on one of the news sites that black ops and black ops 2 combined sold 58 million copies, that's a lot of money being made, not to mention the dlc that gets sold. Activision has it going on, not to mention that guitar hero they had for a few years. When is Activision going to release a gaming console?


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 10, 2015)

To be fair, they've been around since the 2600 days - like them or not, they know how to make and sell video games.


----------



## SickPuppy (Apr 10, 2015)

Yea, Activision was formed by ex-Atari employees. I read the wiki a while back, quite interesting.


----------



## Zerousen (Apr 10, 2015)

I liked WAW and the last two Black Ops games, so I'm a bit excited to see how this one turns out.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 10, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> And that's exactly what I do, I play offline locally with friends in the living room
> Multiplayer is meant to be played this way





Foxi4 said:


> Couch multi 4 lyfe, my man!


This is exactly why I bought my wiiU. Nintendo have the best couch multiplayer games bar Mario Party 9/10, which are a disgrace to even Mario  

I don't feel as though PlayStation and Xbox can compete in that regard. 

Also, online communities almost all have a pretty shitty community once you get to a certain size. People play what's still popular, and you can't stop that.


----------



## Tattorack (Apr 10, 2015)

Wow, what took them so long?

Seriously though, its just an fps that has been rehashed half a trillion times (not always under the name Call of Duty),
does it seriously merit a trailer that tries to say its more cool than Mass Effect?


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 10, 2015)

More duty? The last duty was so advanced that we had to call in the Black ops, twice! We actually thought this duty was a Ghost at first, but it turned out to be 3X more Modern than the last duty, one would say it was Advanced duty. But the point is, there's just too much duty.


----------



## Trolling (Apr 10, 2015)

Blops 3? Just give us WAW2, even if Big Red Button Entertainment has to make it.


----------



## CathyRina (Apr 10, 2015)

I have nothing against FPS I have something against brown military FPS though.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 10, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Saying that a game is bad because its community is bad is like saying your steak tastes bad because the waiter was rude - one has nothing to do with the other. Activision can't wave a magic wand and change its community, their job is to release quality games that are liked by their fans and they seem to be doing just that.



Though I agree there are ways to mitigate it (ones that are trivial to do and do actually work) I do have to say there is a school of thought that says the community is the product of the game. There are a few games that do manage it but the real world probably works better for this -- around here there is basically no engineering culture/feeder companies/people, prominently among those that do exist are people that would probably bill for the water in the piss that they used to put our their burning grandmother, from a fire started when they knocked over a candle, however they are generally tolerated because they are still a net improvement over nothing. Games like this can do similar things -- if you manage to draw fire for even a second you would improve the team's odds, assuming the score does not reflect that (think capture the flag or something, or even a more enlightened score system). When everybody counts in some small way then it does rather tend to improve manners.


----------



## kristianity77 (Apr 10, 2015)

Another one I won't buy. They may as well just charge £40 and chuck out a dozen or so maps as add ons to the last games. Its gotten much too samey and stale. I'd probably sit up and take notice when they revisit WW2. The modern COD's don't do it for me. I like the settings of the 40s etc. When or if they go back to that period then I will buy my next COD instalment. I still think COD 2 and 3 are the most fun ones to play.


----------



## Spectro87 (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm really surprised it isn't called Call of Duty 2015 at this point.


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 10, 2015)

Spectro87 said:


> I'm really surprised it isn't called Call of Duty 2015 at this point.


 
I'm really surprised that there hasn't been more than one a year now.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm actually disappointed that it's not Advanced Warfare 2.


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 10, 2015)

Are people still playing this?


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 10, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> I have nothing against FPS I have something against brown military FPS though.


that'sracist.gif


----------



## Vipera (Apr 10, 2015)

dae COD sux xddd

I hate teasers because they give out nothing of the game, except that it's in progress. And with a franchise as famous as Call of Duty, it's something you expect already. Wake me up when they'll show some trailer.

Also, local FPS multiplayer? Sure thing. Let me just watch your part of the screen real quick so I can find where you are, while I try to find my own <8'' portion of the screen. If anything, I liked that thing 3D TVs have that allow you to play full screen with different 3D lens.


----------



## TemplarGR (Apr 10, 2015)

The most surprizing news of the decade, no, the century! A new CoD this year? Who would have thought?


----------



## Catastrophic (Apr 10, 2015)

I liked the first Black Ops and thought Black Ops II was alright, so I may check this game out. I wonder what sort of sneeki breeki weaponry we will see this time around? I'd love to see crossbow bolts that set enemies on fire or ballistic knives that fires explosive blades.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 10, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm yet to read one good argument that proves CoD games aren't - most people complain about the community rather than the game proper which is nonsense. CoD games are solid modern shooters, I quite enjoy them myself.


Ghosts was broken. Let's be honest. I enjoyed Advanced Warfare and Black Ops 2. I'm sure I'll enjoy 3, as well.


----------



## BullyWiiPlaza (Apr 10, 2015)

Treyarch might be the best CoD developer right now in the opinion of most people but they still suck horrendously.
When Black Ops 2 came out most people called the game the worst in the series but now the best since the last 2 CoDs have been even shittier. How was that even possible? BO2 sucks bad with lag, crappy hit detection, quick scoping and oh well, the list goes on. xD
The CoD cycle is real, the newest one is always the worst. Let's wait for the bitching about BO3 shall we? BO2 ruined CoD for me with Treyarch's bullcrap (like mentioned above). Quitting this franchise is one of the best decisions ever!


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 10, 2015)

Mchief298 said:


> Ghosts was broken. Let's be honest. I enjoyed Advanced Warfare and Black Ops 2. I'm sure I'll enjoy 3, as well.


You're right, Ghosts was pretty gross-ts.  It's non-representative of the series as a whole though, it was more of an exception, really.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 10, 2015)

I have every achievement in Black Ops 1, it's been my absolute favorite of the past Call of Duty's. 

I didn't enjoy black ops 2 as much, and quite frankly I'm just kind of tired of the whole futuristic standpoint. 

I was seriously hoping we could go back to old war stuff, like Black ops 1 was about the Cold War. Don't get me wrong, future stuff is cool and all, but I really miss being back in that WW1/WW2 game style. 

Hope it comes back at some point, how much more future crap can you roll with.


----------



## Obveron (Apr 10, 2015)

I hope they bring back 4 player splitscreen. Treyarch was the only COD developer to support it, hoping they stick with it.

#StillHopeInTreyarch
https://twitter.com/hixbot/status/552226580102414336


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 10, 2015)

Obveron said:


> I hope they bring back 4 player splitscreen. Treyarch was the only COD developer to support it, hoping they stick with it.


4-player co-op/versus would be pretty sweet. I mean, we're living the resolution race, our TV's are bigger than ever and yet hardly any game supports splitscreen these days. CoD is one of the last series to have that feature as a standard, to  me it's a selling point.


----------



## GameSystem (Apr 10, 2015)

When you said the trailer leaves little to the imagination, I wasn't expecting just the Roman numeral 3. I'm actually angry after watching that.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Apr 10, 2015)

Interestingly enough, people can link their NNID to their site. Does this mean BO3 could come to Wii U? Treyarch is responsible for BO2, so who knows.

My first reaction to this linking is "why?", but with recent positive news regarding Splatoon (a shooter, duh!), I wonder if Activision have reconsidered their thoughts on the platform.


----------



## Obveron (Apr 10, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> 4-player co-op/versus would be pretty sweet. I mean, we're living the resolution race, our TV's are bigger than ever and yet hardly any game supports splitscreen these days. CoD is one of the last series to have that feature as a standard, to me it's a selling point.


 
Yes it's a major selling point. But I'm disappointed that Infinity Ward and Sledgehammer only support 2 player splitscreen. Treyarch have always supported 4 players splitscreen multiplayer and also 4 player splitscreen zombiez co op. I really hope they don't abandon the 4 player support.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 10, 2015)

GameSystem said:


> When you said the trailer leaves little to the imagination, I wasn't expecting just the Roman numeral 3. I'm actually angry after watching that.


It's a _teaser_, the trailer is coming on the 26th. By _"not leaving a lot to the imagination" _I meant that it's definitely going to be Blops 3 which goes against the earlier rumours of World at War 2.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 10, 2015)

People are always shitting on how Activision, EA and UbiSoft release the same games but what about Nintendo? Why do they get to have a free pass? This needs to change.

Call of Duty games have always been fun shooters to play (except Ghosts but the online is still good) and with that in mind, there's nothing wrong with it.

Favourite SP CoD: MW1
Favourite MP CoD: MW2

BO2 online was really good too.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 11, 2015)

Anyways, hopefully BO3 Zombies will be better than Exo Zombies.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Apr 11, 2015)

YES! FINALLY! THE NEW CALL OF DUTY! I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR THIS, IT'S FINALLY HE- ........... *cracks up*

Sorry...

Sorry......

I couldn't say that with a straight face.


----------



## SickPuppy (Apr 12, 2015)

Why does everybody hate on Ghosts, I play that all the time on my U and it seems just as broken as the one other cod game on my U. As a matter of fact, the last update for BO2 on the U broke it even more, so Ghosts is the better of the two for the U. I don't play on the other consoles because my wiimote isn't compatible with those versions.


----------



## Retribution (Apr 12, 2015)

I don't enjoy the COD series as the games always seem to fizzle out quickly given that the successor is released in only a matter of months.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## DarkAce0 (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm actually quite happy about this release because i enjoy the other 2 game in the series. I mostly play the zombies but i enjoy the multilayer too.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Apr 13, 2015)

Call of Poopy: Black Cocks 3

Fund it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 13, 2015)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> Call of Poopy: Black Cocks 3
> 
> Fund it.



Sadly the days of fun parody porn titles have passed.


----------



## IpsoFact0 (Apr 13, 2015)

Who cares? why is there a thread about this.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 13, 2015)

IpsoFact0 said:


> Who cares? why is there a thread about this.



A thread about one of the bigger franchises in current computer games, and indeed computer game history, when GBAtemp is a site that is quite inclined to cover current games. You know what I think you are right.


----------



## IpsoFact0 (Apr 14, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> A thread about one of the bigger franchises in current computer games, and indeed computer game history, when GBAtemp is a site that is quite inclined to cover current games. You know what I think you are right.


COD should just have its own permanent section of the front page than since the games come out every 6 months


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 14, 2015)

So do Nintendo platformers and as of late they show even less variety, certainly a lot less polish/refinement.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Apr 14, 2015)

As much as I've hated every CoD game that came after the first Black Ops (Yes, even Blops 2, though it does have better Zombies gameplay IMO), I'm actually kind of interested in seeing where this one goes. Also want to see how they'll change Zombies up, since I actually felt like Mob of the Dead and Origins did it right.


----------



## T-hug (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 26, 2015)

Paint it black as a backing theme? A bold move.

Also I believe I will have to say Call of Deus Ex.


----------



## GreenZeldaCap (Apr 26, 2015)

Might've been excited if I was still 14.


----------



## Catastrophic (Apr 26, 2015)

This isn't your everyday black ops. This is... *Advanced* black ops.


----------

